# Do you wear a Lifting belt?



## vipuae (Feb 4, 2015)

Heya everyone,

i would like to know if your wearing a lifitng belt or not.. if yes why ? do you feel secured with it .. or its for other reasons.. if not why dont you wear it ?

thanks


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

I use one to support my back when squatting and DL and it works


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Yes, get a proper one (Inzer or the like).

It's not used to support your back, it's used to contract your abs/core against, to create a more solid core and build up internal pressure.

This in turn lets you lift more (but don't expect miracle strength).

I Squat 3x a week, 2x belt and 1x beltless pause squats. My beltless is about 15kg lighter than my belted (5RM).


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nope never have. Back has strengthened up alot not wearing one. I see people at my gym wearing one to train arms lol.


----------



## ATMeredith (May 21, 2013)

Nope, I don't wear one, reason is I train to build strength and I don't train 1 rep maxes so I don't see any reason to wear one.

If I ever do decide to start training for a powerlifting comp etc I will start wearing one when i'm training in the 80%+ range.

If your bodybuilding, do what you like.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Nope


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

No, but I only DL 145kg for 5 at the moment.


----------



## i.am.ahab. (Sep 4, 2014)

only around the house, never in the gym though.


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

vtec_yo said:


> No, but I only DL 145kg for 5 at the moment.


You need to up your DL then buddy


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

vipuae said:


> Heya everyone,
> 
> i would like to know if your wearing a lifitng belt or not.. if yes why ? do you feel secured with it .. or its for other reasons.. if not why dont you wear it ?
> 
> thanks


Never anymore, and never use straps either now.

Just pick it up and put it down again.


----------



## elliot438 (Mar 9, 2013)

Only for squats and deadlifts over about 3 plates, also for overhead press but that's it.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Only for deadlifts as history of lower back problems in the family so like to cover myself as much as possivle


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Yeah i have 2 one 13mm belt for squating, deadlifting and some heavy strongman events and a double rehband belt for moving events.

I also wore my thick belt when i used to heavy bench press.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

nah never have as above i see people on arm day with their belts they take them everywhere, I'm happy just using my body alone to shift weight around


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

Use one as and when I feel I need to really. Don't like to have it on too long as it reminds me I'm too fat when my belly pokes out around it:crying:


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Only on heavy lifts such as squats and Deads but on squats say above 100-110kg then deads anything above 140kgs more a secure thing i guess that's what there for.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Lifting belts and gloves are the tools of beta phaggotry. Do not use them ever..

SickC approved


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Yes for squatting,deadlifts and OHP..


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Northern Lass said:


> Yes for squatting,deadlifts and OHP..


This.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

For squat and ohp, but not deads, hate belted deads :[


----------



## Marcus2014 (Mar 24, 2014)

Nope because I am a hardcore RAW bastard.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

babyarm said:


> You need to up your DL then buddy


Yeah no **** haha.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

I Sony use one cos I don't own one. I'd rather spend the money on more steroids!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Only for deads and squats if I'm doing high reps or repping a heavy weight. I like to think of my core and back as my own belt, never had any problems even with heavy deads. Then when I do wear a belt I've got extra support instead of relying on it everyday.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

babyarm said:


> I use one to support my back when squatting and DL and it works


Same here.

Reduces lower back pain the day after from worrying, to hardly at all.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

OHP yes and Squating heavy also with lower back work heavy.

Never for deadlifts.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

If you can train without one then you are lifting like a pussy ( except Eddy Hall) lol.I always wear mine but then again I probably shift twice as much weight as most here. :whistling:


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

gearchange said:


> If you can train without one then you are lifting like a pussy ( except Eddy Hall) lol.I always wear mine but then again I probably shift twice as much weight as most here. :whistling:


Bold statement


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

bigchickenlover said:


> Bold statement


Yeah I know ,It's all part of the fun.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Never have, never will.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

gearchange said:


> If you can train without one then you are lifting like a pussy ( except Eddy Hall) lol.I always wear mine but then again I probably shift twice as much weight as most here. :whistling:


Well I say, if you lift with one, then you're lifting like a pussy. I challenge you to take your tampon out, take your belt off and squat without your baby blanket.

not srs. :tongue:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

bigchickenlover said:


> Bold statement


He can bb curl 27.5kg now mate, wouldn't be able to lift that much without a belt!


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> He can bb curl 27.5kg now mate, wouldn't be able to lift that much without a belt!


Bring it big guy.. I lend you my tampons


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Kristina said:


> Well I say, if you lift with one, then you're lifting like a pussy. I challenge you to take your tampon out, take your belt off and squat without your baby blanket.
> 
> not srs. :tongue:


I actually wear mine to stop my pants riding up my **** lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

gearchange said:


> Bring it big guy.. I lend you my tampons


Nah your alright girl, I don't need any of them.


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Nope never have. Back has strengthened up alot not wearing one. I see people at my gym wearing one to train arms lol.


Few guys at my gym wear them to do their HIIT on a spin bike, but take them off for doing DL's and that :confused1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

AlexB18 said:


> Few guys at my gym wear them to do their HIIT on a spin bike, but take them off for doing DL's and that :confused1:


Retards lol.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Seriously though,I think once you have a strong back it is a safety precaution to wear one when lifting .. One slip or twist and you could put yourself out of action..So a belt is a sensible option.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

gearchange said:


> Seriously though,I think once you have a strong back it is a safety precaution to wear one when lifting .. One slip or twist and you could put yourself out of action..So a belt is a sensible option.


I genuinely think that this is perfectly acceptable and only justified at a certain level. Even though I like to take the **** a bit, it's usually just a laugh at people use them when they're barely even lifting!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Lol i look like a mummy when training, elbow sleeves, knee sleeves, wrist wraps and a double belt and thats before iv even arrived at the gym.


----------

